# Camber Kit



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone know where I can buy a camber kit for my nissan sentra xe?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

You want the camber bolts or the real deal?

Upgrade Motoring, Northridge, Ca If your in santa clarita

I know they have the bolts I'm sure they have the plates also.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hmm i lowerd my car and the front is lower then the back'' but. the back is the only part CAMBERing inword like / \,

but the front is okay'
but if ur looking DOwn on it like ARIAL view its cambering \ / , i think thats so odd' but i just got another alignment. and its getting thrown off slowly thats my 2nd one since i lowerd the kar...


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

That's funny, because you can't adjust the camber on b13's without at least camber bolts...they prolly just adjusted your toe. Camber bolts only give you +/- 1 degree of adjustment. Depending on how low your car is, you might want to think about getting camber plates for the front, and the camber bolts for the rear.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

HyperB13SE-R said:


> *That's funny, because you can't adjust the camber on b13's without at least camber bolts...they prolly just adjusted your toe. Camber bolts only give you +/- 1 degree of adjustment. Depending on how low your car is, you might want to think about getting camber plates for the front, and the camber bolts for the rear. *


He's right... there is not an adjustment w/o bolts or plates. I have noticed on mine, after I lowered it w/ H&R springs... the back seems to get more camber than the front. I think the geometry on the rear suspension provides more camber when it's lowered where as the front is not affected as much. I could be wrong though, I havn't measured it, by sight it looks to have more camber than the front.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont know but i help'd drop a few hondas and stuff' then i decided to do mine. but then i dont see why the shocks and stuff go in at an ANGLE .. why does it do that' and my back is the only bad camber


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

Well see i don't live any near cal, so i don't know it that have any, but i'm sure i can find one. So where can i get a bots and plat for my car?


----------

